# any dwa snake non venomous?



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

just wondering anyone inform me?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no there arnt mate


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

ok cheers mate


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

no non venomous on dwa but plenty that could make a mess of you given half a chance!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

The Marbled Seasnake (_Aipysurus eydouxii_ ) has lost its venom delivery system and is in the process of losing its venom. This is because of a dietary shift so non-motile fish eggs. 

David.


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

can you own marbled seasnakes though?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

No - all seasnakes are DWA.


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

mot that i know of . however there are a few big speaces that i think really shold Reticulated python adn anacodas are nasty


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Doogerie said:


> mot that i know of . however there are a few big speaces that i think really shold Reticulated python adn anacodas are nasty


 their not nasty if handle plenty


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Doogerie said:


> mot that i know of . however there are a few big speaces that i think really shold Reticulated python adn anacodas are nasty


 
Get your facts right mate, most if not all will tame down with the proper handling and care required, unlike a dwa, theres no way of taming down a dwa really is there, too dangerous to free handle


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Doogerie said:


> mot that i know of . however there are a few big speaces that i think really shold Reticulated python adn anacodas are nasty


Retics are nt nasty at all, obviously there are cases of cb being nasty but most egenrally are very tame if handled regulary.


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

i had a retic they are very calm and collected was handled ofter never struck out at me but got new hatchling carpet lol bless constantly biting me, so no go for seasnake?

gutting


----------



## I Love Reptiles (Dec 30, 2008)

Crocs are on the DWA and their not venomous.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

since when was a croc a snake?????:lol2: (check thread title)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

tigers are on DWA but they arnt venomous, however tigersnakes are.......


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Now you're just being silly........................:whistling2:


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

Doogerie said:


> mot that i know of . however there are a few big speaces that i think really shold Reticulated python adn anacodas are nasty


 Dont want to sound picky but owning a salamander and a furry doesnt really qualify you make sweeping statements about big snakes.


----------

